# Purple spots on photos and video



## EvilJamesGuy (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi. I have some purple spots on my photos and videos. I attached an example below. I tried manual sensor cleaning for the hot pixel but does not work. Any one know what the problem might be? The spots looks like bacteria kinda thing on the photo. Will need to digitally zoom x5. It is near & around the center of the photo.


----------



## KmH (Jun 4, 2016)

The bright spot of light is causing lens flare.


----------



## EvilJamesGuy (Jun 4, 2016)

KmH said:


> The bright spot of light is causing lens flare.


The purple spots on the photo is not a cause by flare. I have taken photo in many locations and the spots is still there. I changed lens but the spot are still there. It seems like a sensor problem but I can't figure out the problem


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 4, 2016)

Im not seeing anything in your photo.  Give us a image with the frame that is COMPLETELY free is distractions.  Something like a solid white serface


----------



## EvilJamesGuy (Jun 4, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> Im not seeing anything in your photo.  Give us a image with the frame that is COMPLETELY free is distractions.  Something like a solid white serface



I have attached this cropped image to show a close up of the problem. There are purple dots in this area of the photo.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 5, 2016)

if your zooming in far enough to see that you should probably stop pixel peeping.  I'm sure there are more useful endeavors that can improve your images.

Your sensor probably just needs a cleaning.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 5, 2016)

is your lens - the outside element and the inside element clean ?
look through the lens and see if you see anything in there.

I only see purple stuff that looks like it is not on the sensor, if those artifacts are what I think you mean ?


----------



## snowbear (Jun 5, 2016)

EvilJamesGuy said:


> I tried manual sensor cleaning for the hot pixel but does not work.


These are not hot pixels.  A hot pixel will be a single red, green or blue dot that stays lit.  How did you cleaned it?  Do you see anything physically on the sensor when you inspect it with an illuminated magnifier?  



EvilJamesGuy said:


> Will need to digitally zoom x5. It is near & around the center of the photo.


Just curious - how often are you, or anyone else, going to view these at 5x zoom?


----------



## waday (Jun 5, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> Your sensor probably just needs a cleaning.


This was my thought.

Buy some sensor cleaning swabs from Amazon and see if it helps?


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 5, 2016)

waday said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Your sensor probably just needs a cleaning.
> ...



yes, look for eclipse solution packs


----------



## KmH (Jun 6, 2016)

EvilJamesGuy said:


> I have attached this cropped image to show a close up of the problem. There are purple dots in this area of the photo.


Well that certainly helps.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 6, 2016)

don't use a purple marker to clean your sensor.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 6, 2016)

Go find a white wall.
Put your camera on a tripod and take a few pictures
Try a couple lenses too to eliminate the lens itself from having purple marks on it.
and cover your viewfinder just to eliminate anything else.

that 2nd pic looks like a purple marker on the lens as the lines are in focus.


----------

